
How to Help New Employees Be Rockstars, a New Approach - knes
http://luclevesque.com/post/15881999207/how-to-help-new-employees-be-rockstars-a-new-approach
======
markdown
I read the entire thing and found it completely devoid of any useful
information.

There's no info on how to score new gigs, how to get noticed by record
companies, or even how to play a guitar!

Title is completely false.

